# Bag to Get Home or stay put...



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

Not to beat a dead but I will give you my situation and then my plan. 

I work for the State of Florida that requires me to work when other offices are closed during natural disasters. I live in a rural area so "Bug Out Bags" never have been high on my prority list since I plan on staying put in the event of things going south. However, recently a set of events happened to make me rethink my stance on BOBs. 

When Tropical Storm Debbie hit north central Florida she dumped up to 30" of rain in some spots and there was a lot of localized flooding. Low areas, that have not flooded in recent memory, filled up with water and roads were rendered inpassable by either the flood water, sinkholes, or both. I drove to work that morning and drove through some areas of water that came up to bottom edge of my door (i drive a 4x4 truck) and by that evening the water was too deep even for me. I had to do some tricky navigating but I finally made it home that evening. Had the ONE LAST route that I tried been blocked or had I been in a different vehicle I would have been stuck and would have had to turn back to the office and spend the night there. 

This made me think a few things through. I keep protein bars and bottled water in my office so I wasnt worried about food but it would have been an uncomfortable night. So here is my plan: 

- Along with the protein bars and bottled water I intend to stash a couple of MREs, a pillow, and a blanket in the my locker at the office. 

- I plan to get a backpack (nothing large) to keep in my vehicle. It will include an MRE, a change of clothes, personal hygiene items, spare ammo (i carry a firearm for work). 

Basically I want to be able to spend a night or two at my office in relative comfort and not stink out my co-workers as well as hoof it to my home should the worst happen. I live 20ish miles from my offie and would be walking through rural farm country. 

Thoughts??


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Only thing I would do different is have at least 3 days worth of food in your pack. If you eat protein bars for breakfast, that would mean 6 MREs. They won't take up a lot of room if you just pack the entrees, crackers, dessert, basiclly strip out the "junk".


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know much about Florida, so, for the sake of argument, I used GoogleEarth and looked around the Madison area. From the terrain that I was able to look at, I would suggest a "hikers" style of pack that will carry all the gear that a back-country hiker would want to carry for a weekend excursion. 

The things that you would want in the pack would be a pocket-hammock (without the wooden bars), a simple hatchet (to help with a fire), a one-man tent, ultra-small sleeping bag, "therma-rest", spare socks (athletic and hiking) that could be used as a pillow, a mix of energy-drinks (5hr shots) and electrolyte-based drinks (Poweraid, Gatoraid) and a few ziplock baggies of high-energy, non-salty foods like granola. The MREs, powerbars and GORP are also great ideas. 

As far as scent-controls - baby-wipes and moist-towelettes work wonders to keep the three most-important-parts of the body clean - feet, pits and groin. Keep a small first-aid kit in the pack that has tweezers, needle, nail-clippers as well as a few of the standard bandaids - nothing larger than a small pack of smokes.

If you take a peak at my BugOutBag you will see the majority of that stuff in it - but - I have mine designed for about a week away from home, lighten it up a bit and you have a 3-day BOB or GHB ...


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Everything Nae-kid said, but I would add 50' of paracord, I would also want at least 25' of a good rope, at least 3/8", preferrably 1/2". Rain gear, a poncho would do. Also, depending on the type of footwear you usually wear at work, I would keep a good pair of hiking boots, either in your car or your locker at work. Or you could lash them right to your bag. And a good fixed blade knife.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Ditto what everyone else said. Remember that besides the basics, a GHB or BOB is personal to you and your environment. Sounds like you have a solid start so far. I would add:

Mini kit (altoid tin) with tinder and other essentials, minimum 3 ways to start a fire, decent light, spare batts, water container. Do you have access to an emergency radio at work, just a thought.


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas folks. Once I build it I will let you know what the final product turned out to be.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

What about some basic equipment to help others stranded that you may find stranded as you make your way in your 4 wheel drive.?


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Since you already work with the state, reach out to the SAR teams. These guys have a wealth of info on light "BOB"-style gear that they use regularly on extended missions (i.e. swamp rescue etc). They can not only show you what works, but most likely hook you up with a good source for the gear, either new or used. I love talking to the DNR rangers in my home state, as they are very frank and forthcoming about the utility of the gear they've used.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

How about a radio? especially since you live in an area that can take tremendous amounts of unplanned rain. If you can get a signal out, maybe family or a friend or neighbor could grab a small jon-boat and come pick you up on your hike home. 20 miles would be too far for your portable unit but if you have a base radio at your work you probably have access to repeaters that will still be operational and can reach out that far? And then as you get closer you could find each other and you'd be riding home semi-dry and a whole lot faster than wading/walking.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

In Fl add poncho, bug spray, and sunscreen. A camelback and puretabs also. The extra food a good idea too.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Many good things listed. Dealing with the fellow employees a toothbrush/ toothpaste might be good. Hand wipes are good, they also sell moistened towels that are much larger. Living there I expect it can get somewhar uncomfortable if electricity is absent. Coleman sells a small battery fan (D-cell) that I sent to a friend in the Sandbox. It has a magnetic back to go on one side of a tent and hold the fan on the other. A stand can be made to hold the fan at what ever level benefits you most. I'm told it worked rather well in Iraq.


----------

